# Looking for advice on Boom Mic



## rimmi2002 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi I am setting things up for Rew measurements. I already have the UMIK mic. reading through the instructions I saw that I also need a boom mic. 

Will this one: On Stage Stands MS7701B Tripod Boom Microphone Stand work well? It is from Amazon. Sorry I can post links right now.
Or is there another one recommended?


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I do believe that will work.. It should work with any mic stand


----------



## rimmi2002 (Nov 20, 2017)

The UMIK came with a small stand on a tripod. will that work also? The REW guide recommended not just placing that on the couch by itself.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

rimmi2002 said:


> The UMIK came with a small stand on a tripod. will that work also? The REW guide recommended not just placing that on the couch by itself.


If that is what I got, it is nearly useless. Its adjustability is extremely limited and cannot be used on anything other than a hard flat surface.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

yes that stand is useless as it states in the guide not to put on the couch or chair.. a Boom mic is Highly recommended..


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

yes that little stand is useless as it states in the guide not to put on the couch or chair.. a Boom mic is Highly recommended..


----------



## rimmi2002 (Nov 20, 2017)

The_Nephilim said:


> yes that little stand is useless as it states in the guide not to put on the couch or chair.. a Boom mic is Highly recommended..


Thanks. I ordered the one from Amazon listed above. In the reviews someone mentioned they used it for the umik


----------

